
Launch HN: Changemaker Database for Social Entrepreneurs - niviachanta
https://www.notion.so/soapboxproject/Changemaker-Database-012744d910e447999e90ad1c54167186
======
raybb
This is a great list of new social enterprises. Are you tracking what
countries these social enterprises are in? I've noticed that the phrase social
enterprise still isn't too popular in the US.

